# Any Single Moms Homeschooling?



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

If you're a single homeschooling mom, how do you do it?!  Even if you're not a single mom, but you homeschool, I would love advice. My husband passed away. I have homeschooled my son all his life. Now, we are moving (probably to Montana, Idaho or Wyoming, but nothing is set in stone, yet). Initially, I thought I'd just have to give up on homeschooling, and put my son in public school since I will have to work full time. A friend thought I might be able to find one or more homeschool families in the area who can teach him along with their own children. Not sure, but I think the legality of that depends on the state. ???? I'm just looking for ideas on how to keep homeschooling. 

My son is 12 and not very "academic". He is very functional and well-behaved, but "special needs" when it comes to school work. It would not work for me to just spend an hour or so with him in the evenings, and then expect him to do most of his assignments while I'm at work the next day. He loves tinkering with engines and is becoming an amazing mechanic (better than most men!) He is completely self-taught.  

I'm not asking how to teach a child like that. Just providing a little background information. I'm a registered nurse, but haven't worked outside the home since my son was born. We adopted him at birth, and I'm an "older mom". I am also a certified Bowen Practitioner (similar to acupuncture, but without needles). I could work from home or for myself in a commercial location once I build up enough clients, but will have to start out working outside the home for someone else. To me, the thought of going back to work, leaving my son all day and putting him in public school is absolutely dreadful! 

Any suggestions on how to connect with other homeschool families in another part of the country, or advice on how to make this work will be appreciated.


----------



## WannabeWaltons (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello and prayers for you and your son and what you are going through. When I became a single mom almost two years ago my greatest fear was putting my children in public school to go back to work too! There are not too many single, homeschooling moms who have lost their husbands so if you need someone to talk too feel free to PM me. 
I think homeschooling around your work schedule requires more of a laid back attitude towards schooling. I prefer to have lessons completed in the morning, but if I have a client in the morning that does not work out i.e. winter and spring break lots of morning clients. I am a personal trainer so sometimes I have weeks where I barley cover our lesson plan, other weeks I can get my kids through two weeks worth of lesson plans. We use Sonlight which is a fairly flexible curriculum.
For logging hours you do not just have to use lesson times as school times. My kids read books in the evening, so if we're short on hours for a week I log that as literature. I am currently taking classes to become a massage therapist. Sometimes my kids watch my video lessons with me, or I print extra copies of my workbook pages. Bam, a few hours of science for them while I'm getting some studying done. 
That all being said, you can at any time leave your kid with a friend or relative to watch them while you have to work. I primarily work at gyms with child care rooms. It puts a big dent on the amount of time I can work because the kids rooms are not always open. But if my kids are finishing up some pages or activities I started with them for that days lessons, I will log the time if we need it. I basically work what would be considered the second shift whe public schools are closed anyway. I am a morning person so it is rough, but finding a shift like this makes it easier to homeschool while kids are at childcare. 
Don't sell yourself short either! Know what you need to do to be the best mom your son needs you to be and pray for it. I feel that in locations with tourists, establishing a clientele through working for someone else is not necessary. I have thought about leaving the Midwest for Wyoming to have a in home massage studio near Yellowstone, but I think the winters that far north would do me in!


----------

